# Mr. Ultracool vs kokorico



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 17, 2020)

*Mr. Ultracool vs kokorico*

*Mr. Ultracool's active squad*

 *Mauzi* the male Meowth <Technician>
 *Sophie* the female Ralts <Trace>
 *Gecki* the male Treecko <Overgrow>


*kokorico's active squad*

 *Gwyddien* the male Phantump <Frisk> @ Big Root
 *Cuāuhocēlōtl* the female Hawlucha <Unburden> @ Power Herb
 *Baldridge* the male Treecko <Overgrow> @ Eviolite


*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *-
*Arena Description:* A small, hard-packed dirt field with nothing standing in the way of the two Pokemon duking it out.
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


Turn order (randomized):

*@kokorico* sends out a Pokémon
*@Mr. Ultracool* sends out a Pokémon and posts commands
*kokorico* posts commands

Copying this from Eif's latest thread: 


			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> Let me know if you have any questions on how to play! You can look at other battle threads for examples of commands; the most basic form is just *move 1 ~ move 2 ~ move 3*. You might want to give conditional commands if you're the one commanding first since you don't know what the other person is going to do. Those are like "use move A, but if your opponent is Protecting then use move B instead" and you would write the command string like *move A / move B ~ second command ~ third command*. I recommend just starting with whatever commands you feel like giving and not worrying too much about strategy; you can try out more complex things later on!


Eifie will ref; I will write descriptions and post! Feel free to ask questions on how things work. Good luck both of you!


----------



## Eifie (May 17, 2020)

One more note: please feel free to ask me how something will work if you're giving a command that isn't 100% by-the-book (for example, using a move in a special way, or ordering a combo); I'll be happy to tell you how I would ref it. You can either write a message on my profile or send me a PM if it's a strategy you want to keep private.


----------



## qenya (May 18, 2020)

All right, *Baldridge*, time for your first battle! Show them what you're made of!



Also, before we get started properly, can I confirm how switching works? My understanding from reading the rules sticky is that it counts as an action, which then ends the round. So, for example, if Mr. Ultracool were to send out Mauzi (who outspeeds Baldridge) and command Tackle ~ Tackle ~ Tackle while I commanded Toxic ~ Switch to Gwyddien, then there would be a total of three moves executed (Tackle, Toxic, Tackle) and then Baldridge would switch out and the round would end. Do I have that right?


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 18, 2020)

Great! Mauzi, I choose you!


So, I'll open with [Hypnosis], then [Fury Swipes] and finish with [Gunk Shot]. Am I already allowed to use all moves Meowth can learn according to the ASB rules at level 1, by the way?


----------



## qenya (May 18, 2020)

Okay, Baldridge, you've got this! But it would be bad if you fell asleep just as you made your grand martial arts debut, so put up a Protect to obscure whatever that Meowth's trying to distract you with. Then get your own back with Power-Up Punch. If Gunk Shot hits, you'll probably be feeling in need of recovery, so use Drain Punch; otherwise use Power-Up Punch again.

*Protect ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Drain Punch / Power-Up Punch*

_(I'm assuming here that Protect is actually capable of blocking status moves, like in the games. The database says the energy cost is 2% plus one-third of the damage it blocks, but doesn't seem to contemplate the idea of blocking non-damaging effects. If it wouldn't work at all, or if the cost would be ridiculously high (like double digits), I may need to rethink.)_


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

@kokorico: This battle is set style, so you wouldn't be able to switch. How switching works in general is... a bit weird and not something I remember off the top of my head, so I'll get back to you on that.

Protect costs a flat 2% if it's protecting against a non-damaging move.


----------



## qenya (May 18, 2020)

Oh, OK, I assumed "Set" meant the same thing as what the games call "set style" (i.e., you can switch _on your turn_, but you don't get a "free" switch after defeating an opponent like in "switch style"). If there's no switching at all then it doesn't matter, I guess.


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Oh, OK, I assumed "Set" meant the same thing as what the games call "set style" (i.e., you can switch _on your turn_, but you don't get a "free" switch after defeating an opponent like in "switch style"). If there's no switching at all then it doesn't matter, I guess.


Ah, I forgot the definitions aren't the same as in the games. "Set" here means that if you recall a Pokémon, it's considered knocked out (so basically, there's no switching).


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2020)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Great! Mauzi, I choose you!
> View attachment 554
> 
> So, I'll open with [Hypnosis], then [Fury Swipes] and finish with [Gunk Shot]. Am I already allowed to use all moves Meowth can learn according to the ASB rules at level 1, by the way?


Also, I totally forgot to answer this, but yes that is correct. Pokémon don't really have levels in ASB. They have experience, which affects when they can evolve, causes them to inflict a bit of bonus damage on some refs' scales, and affects a few moves such as Psywave. You can use any move that is listed on Meowth's ASB db page, plus Chill and Struggle.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 22, 2020)

It's a mild, slightly-overcast day in the lands of ASB, but the bland day doesn't in the slightest dampen the spirits of two new trainers, eager to meet on the battlefield for the first time. Bouncing on one end of a small, dirt field is Mauzi the Meowth, testing his claws in the hard earth and turning the jewel on his head to catch the faint rays of light breaking through the clouds. Standing still and watchful on the other side is Baldridge the Treecko, arms crossed and eyes sharp. 

*Round One*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Ready for his first battle!

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Feeling pretty smug.

------------------------------​
Baldridge moves first - or rather, doesn't move. Keeping his arms crossed, he rolls his shoulders back and shrugs an invisible dome around him; the only hint of its presence is a faint glimmer that matches the shine in his eyes. Outside the shield, Mauzi begins a rhythmic chant, moving his coin up, down, around; up, down, around. Unfortunately, it's only after he finishes his spell that the Meowth realizes it was pointed in the wrong direction. Baldridge smirks. 

Mauzi's energetic smile slides away and he digs his back paws into the ground to propel himself at the Treecko, claws splayed. With a hiss, he slashes his claws down Baldridge's face once, twice, then gets slammed back by the Treecko's own fist. Baldridge barely had to move, and he feels more powerful than ever. 

Now truly frustrated, Mauzi gargles up the foul remnants of whatever he had for lunch previously, mixes it with clawfuls of mud from the ground around him, and spits it at poor Baldridge. Baldridge's smug expression changes to one of pure disgust as the gunk seeps through his green skin. He retaliates with another punch, smacking Mauzi right in the stomach and stealing away some of the Meowth's life force. 

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 83% 82%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: That'll teach him!
*Used*: Hypnosis ~ Fury Swipes ~ Gunk Shot

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 84% 85%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Ugh, gross. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+1 Attack._
*Used*: Protect ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Drain Punch

*Arena Status*

The dirt field has some stray claw marks, but is otherwise undisturbed.

*Damage and Energy*

Mauzi's Health: 100% - 6% (Power-Up Punch) - 11% 12% (Drain Punch) = 83% 82%
Mauzi's Energy: 100% - 2% (Hypnosis) - 2% (Fury Swipes) - 8% (Gunk Shot) = 88%
Baldridge's Health: 100% - 4% (Fury Swipes) - 16% (Gunk Shot) + 5% 6% (Drain Punch) - 1% (poison) = 84% 85%
Baldridge's Energy: 100% - 2% (Protect) - 3% (Power-Up Punch) - 5% (Drain Punch) = 90%

*Notes*

Speed order: Mauzi (90) > Baldridge (70).
Fury Swipes hit 2 times. To remind myself that I did actually do everything for that calculation: 1.8 * 2 hits * 1.5 (Technician) * 1.25 (STAB) - 2 (Eviolite) rounds down to 4. 1.8 * 2 hits * 1.5 Technician = 5.4 -> 5% energy - 1% for STAB.
Gunk Shot poisoned Baldridge. Baldridge's poison will cause 4% damage per round, split over the actions as 1%/2%/1%.
Note from SS: sorry for the delay on this!
*@kokorico* commands first.


----------



## qenya (May 23, 2020)

Well done, Baldridge! That could have gone a lot worse.

The focus on Fighting-type moves seems to be working out, so I reckon you should keep pressing on with Power-Up Punch and another couple of Drain Punches. Of course, if Mauzi tries another Hypnosis and manages to put you to sleep, that could end badly. Be ready to use Sleep Talk if you find yourself drifting off at any point this round.

*Power-Up Punch / Sleep Talk ~ Drain Punch / Sleep Talk ~ Drain Punch / Sleep Talk*


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 23, 2020)

Well, Mauzi, it seems we won't have to waste a turn due to protect this time! Let's go with Hypnosis first. Then, if it fails, try right again, but if it succeeds, use Rain Dance. Afterwards, if you used Rain Dance, hit him with a super-accurate Thunder, if not, use Dream Eater to eat his sweet, sweet dreams!

*Hypnosis ~ Hypnosis/ Rain Dance ~ Dream Eater/ Thunder*


----------



## Eifie (May 23, 2020)

Apparently I am making all the mistakes this week, because I forgot to take Baldridge's attack boost into account for Drain Punch. It should've done 12% damage, not 11%, and Baldridge should've healed 6% instead of 5%. @Sandstone-Shadow plz fix


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 23, 2020)

*Round Two*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: That'll teach him!

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 90%
*Status*: Ugh, gross. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+1 Attack._

------------------------------​
Mauzi isn't ready to give up his plan just yet. He hops up close to Baldridge and begins chanting again, swaying back and forth, reflecting light from his coin into the Treecko's eyes. This time, Baldridge's confident smile slips a bit, and his arms start to unfold as his eyes slowly, slowly close. He drops to his knees in the dirt, babbling in his sleep, and unconsciously calls up another shimmering barrier, but it fades immediately with nothing to block it. 

Cackling with delight, Mauzi turns his attention up to the sky. He begins bouncing from one foot to the next, singing in a warbling meow that sounds utterly meaningless until suddenly the sky above crackles with lightning and thunder. All at once, rain begins to fall, soaking the two combatants and the dirt field around them. Still asleep, Baldridge murmurs up a second shield. It serves to keep the rain off of him, but little else. 

With a final yowl, Mauzi raises his paws up to the sky, claws extended and gleaming, and a moderately-sized bolt of lightning shoots down straight into Baldridge. Without even flinching, Baldridge wakes up, scowls, and smacks the Meowth across the field with another punch. 

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: That... kind of worked. 
*Used*: Hypnosis ~ Rain Dance ~ Thunder

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Ugh, he's been sleeping on the job. Disgraceful. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+1 Attack._
*Used*: Sleep Talk (Protect) ~ Sleep Talk (Protect) ~ Drain Punch

*Arena Status*

The dirt field is becoming muddy and slippery. 
Rain continues to fall (7 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Mauzi's Health: 82% - 12% (Drain Punch) = 70%
Mauzi's Energy: 88% - 2% (Hypnosis) - 5% (Rain Dance) - 8% (Thunder) = 74%
Baldridge's Health: 85% - 5% (Thunder) + 6% (Drain Punch) - 4% (poison) = 82%
Baldridge's Energy: 90% - 3% (Sleep Talk (Protect)) - 3% (Sleep Talk (Protect)) - 5% (Drain Punch) = 79%

*Notes*

Speed order: Mauzi (90) > Baldridge (70).
r i p kokorico. blame random.org. (one action calc later) r i p Mr. Ultracool, Baldridge rolled a 98 and managed to wake up after only sleeping for 2 actions.
I can't remember the additional energy overhead Sleep Talk was supposed to have and I can no longer search old threads since the switch to XenForo so I'm just going to guess that it was an additional 1%.
Moves Baldridge has used this battle (for Sleep Talk purposes): Protect, Power-Up Punch, Drain Punch.
Thunder calculation: 11% base * 0.67 (resistance) rounds down to 7 - 2 (Eviolite) = 5%. Just barely missed the threshold to increase Baldridge's waking chance. But he woke up anyway.
*@Mr. Ultracool* commands first.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 24, 2020)

Time to curse like a sailor and try it right again, Mauzi!

*Curse ~ Curse ~ Gunk Shot*


----------



## qenya (May 24, 2020)

That Meowth seems to be setting up some sort of arcane ritual. Well, you can do the same! Kick things off with Swords Dance to counteract his defensive boost, then take advantage of his distraction to prepare a Focus Punch. Finally, turn that Gunk Shot back at him with Counter!

*Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch ~ Counter*


----------



## qenya (Jun 4, 2020)

uh... much as I hate to distract from Cats (2019) Mafia, is this likely to be reffed any time soon?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 4, 2020)

Eeeep. Yep! Sorry about the wait, thanks for the reminder. I'll get on that flavor text tonight!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 5, 2020)

*Round Three*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 74%
*Status*: That... kind of worked.

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Ugh, he's been sleeping on the job. Disgraceful. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+1 Attack._

------------------------------​
_This calls for drastic action,_ Mauzi thinks to himself, his smile becoming grim and serious. His steps slow and he prances in a circle, scoring precise lines in the dirt as he goes, drawing arcane shapes and symbols. He mutters under his breath as he does so, and wicked gleams light both in his eyes and in the symbols on the ground. Not to be caught unprepared, Baldridge begins his own routine, spinning in quick twists, and dancing around imaginary traces of his future leaf-blade arms. _Oh, to be a Grovyle,_ he pines. 

Immediately upon completing his dance, Baldridge locks himself to the ground, gathering all his concentration into one razor-thin line. He's so focused that he doesn't even see the Meowth in front of him, and fortunately for Baldridge, Mauzi continues to occupy himself with his own demonic ritual. Unfortunately for Mauzi, this gives Baldridge just enough time to slam an incredibly-honed punch into the Meowth's side, right where it hurts the most. Mauzi yowls in pain, bent over and clutching his side. 

Baldridge is a blur of clockwork movement on the field, transitioning seamlessly from his punch into a defensive stance, his hands clenched behind him. Meowth picks himself up from the ground and retches in the back of his throat, then shoots the gunk up at the poor Treecko. It hits Baldridge directly in the face and he shrieks in outrage; it drips into his mouth and nose, stinging his eyes, as he lashes out with a powerful return punch. Mauzi is knocked back and falls in the mud _(my beautiful fur!)_ as Baldridge gags at the horrendous slime seeping into his skin. 

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 30% (capped)
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Arcane spirits, grant me strength... _+2 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed._
*Used*: Curse ~ Curse ~ Gunk Shot (crit)

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 42%
*Status*: _Absolutely disgusting!_ Outraged. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+3 Attack._
*Used*: Swords Dance ~ Focus Punch (crit) ~ Counter

*Arena Status*

The dirt field is becoming muddy and slippery.
Rain continues to fall (4 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Mauzi's Health: 70% - 31% (Focus Punch) - 52% (Counter) = 30% (capped)
Mauzi's Energy: 74% - 2% (Curse) - 2% (Curse) - 8% (Gunk Shot) = 62%
Baldridge's Health: 82% - 26% (Gunk Shot) - 4% (poison) = 52%
Baldridge's Energy: 79% - 2% (Swords Dance) - 9% (Focus Punch) - 26% (Counter) = 42%

*Notes*

Speed order: Baldridge (70) > Mauzi (60 45).
 In an attempt to win back kokorico's favour after last round, the random number gods bestowed upon Baldridge a critical hit for his Focus Punch.
 Just kidding, Mauzi also got a critical hit on his Gunk Shot.
*@kokorico* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 5, 2020)

look at my apprentice writing a reffing in 18 minutes

take notes, kids


----------



## qenya (Jun 5, 2020)

Holy shit Baldridge, that was a lot of damage!

Now, if we leave Mauzi to his own devices, I reckon he's going to try to hypnotise you again. He seems to have been slowed down by his weird ritual, though, so you should have time for one more move before he attacks you again. This is going to seem a bit weird, but I want you to try to grow a Worry Seed and then plant it on yourself. It might feel a bit unpleasant, but it'll protect you from falling asleep, and I promise to take you straight to the Pokémon Centre once this battle is over!

After that, you should be good to go. Keep hitting him with Drain Punch until he gives in!

*Worry Seed (on self) ~ Drain Punch (on Mauzi) ~ Drain Punch (on Mauzi)*


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 5, 2020)

Mauzi, are you okay? You took a lot of damage in this fight - but if you hold out a _little_ more, victory will be ours! Try ignoring the pain and send out a substitute, then, with your current state of health, put every last bit of your remaining power into what might very well be your final attack! However, you've got to be careful about not letting Baldridge hit you again, or it's going to be over - if the Substitute ever fades from his Drain Punches, put up another one right then and there!

*Substitute (15%) ~ Last Resort/ Substitute (10%) ~ Last Resort/ Substitute (10%)*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry, I was too busy crocheting Wooloo this weekend. I'll probably do the calcs tomorrow if I don't forget.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 8, 2020)

@Mr. Ultracool: the smallest possible size for a Substitute is 10% (so a Pokémon cannot make a 5% Substitute). With that in mind, do you want to revise that part of your commands?

(Note: normally I wouldn't give you a chance to do this and would just treat it as an order for Substitute (10%), but it's both of your first battles so I'm being lenient. Hope you don't mind, kokorico!)


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry about posting an incorrect list of commands! I actually wanted to use 10% on the second Substitute - somehow, I must have gotten confused, there...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 9, 2020)

*Round Four*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 62%
*Status*: Arcane spirits, grant me strength... _+2 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed._

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 52%
*Energy*: 42%
*Status*: _Absolutely disgusting!_ Outraged. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+3 Attack._

------------------------------​
Baldridge grimaces when he hears his next command. He's already covered in grime, and now _this?!_ An outrage! But he grits his teeth and holds up his hand, letting a tiny seed root there. Instead of plucking it off and hurling it at Mauzi, he lets it stay there, latching into his skin and crawling up his arm. It's the arm he uses to lock his door - wait, did he lock the door when he left? Now he's remembering the emails he needs to answer and the papers he needs to write and, ugh, the poison seeping into his skin is making him feel faint. What if he's really seriously sick and an Antidote can't cure him?! _Hey, pipe down over there, I'm trying to think!_ he shouts at Mauzi, who is cackling and yowling with glee as he plays in the mud, constructing a not-too-shabby impression of a Meowth. And since Mauzi's fur is covered in mud at this point anyway, it's really hard to tell the difference... 

...which is what Baldridge tries to tell himself when his furious punch goes astray and punches a mud Meowth in the face instead. _Oh no,_ Baldridge worries, _I should really get my eyes checked... how long has it been since I made an appointment?_ Crouched behind his substitute, Mauzi can barely stand at all, but the fight must go on and he does so, slowly, painfully. Then he sees the massive hole in his beautifully-carved mud statue, and he gets a sudden surge of energy to throw himself at Baldridge, claws flashing, fangs bared, coin blazing. Baldridge would pay for this! 

After Baldridge struggles out from under the writhing fury of cat, he lashes out again with a second punch, but once more, it clips the substitute instead of Mauzi. Mauzi yowls in despair as the mud Meowth completely crumbles to the ground, and he spends the rest of his action clumsily rebuilding it. It's not perfect, but it's fixed as well as his shaking paws allow. 

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 42%
*Status*: Frustrated and desperate. Has a Substitute (10%). _+2 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed._
*Used*: Substitute (15%) ~ Last Resort ~ Substitute (10%)

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 28%
*Status*: Everyone worries about not turning off the oven, but what if he really forgot this time?! Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+3 Attack._
*Used*: Worry Seed (self) ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch

*Arena Status*

The dirt field is becoming muddy and slippery.
Rain continues to fall (1 more action).

*Damage and Energy*

Mauzi's Health: 30% - 15% (Substitute) - 10% (Substitute) = 5%
Mauzi's Substitute: 15% - 12% (Drain Punch) - 12% (Drain Punch) = 0%
Mauzi's Substitute... 2!: 10%
Mauzi's Energy: 62% - 8% (Substitute) - 7% (Last Resort) - 5% (Substitute) = 42%
Baldridge's Health: 52% + 6% (Drain Punch) - 17% (Last Resort) + 1% (Drain Punch) - 4% (poison) = 38%
Baldridge's Energy: 42% - 4% (Worry Seed) - 5% (Drain Punch) - 5% (Drain Punch) = 28%

*Notes*

Speed order: Baldridge (70) > Mauzi (45).
(Note: I messed up Mauzi's adjusted speed in the notes for last round and told SS about it on Telegram so of course that ended up just getting lost :p It's corrected in the speed order now.) 
(Note from SS: lol whoops)
*@Mr. Ultracool* commands first.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, there's not much we can do with only 5% of your health remaining, is there? I'd say trust your substitute to hold up and rest for a bit, Mauzi! You did really well up untill now!

*Rest~Rest~Rest*


----------



## qenya (Jun 13, 2020)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> the emails he needs to answer and the papers he needs to write


i feel called out :(

Great job, Baldridge. He's almost done for - just one last push now...

*Drain Punch ~ Focus Punch ~ Focus Punch*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 13, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Sandstone-Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > the emails he needs to answer and the papers he needs to write
> ...


Heh, you're not alone, friend...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 13, 2020)

*Round Five*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (3/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 42%
*Status*: Frustrated and desperate. Has a Substitute (10%). _+2 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed._

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 42%
*Energy*: 28%
*Status*: Everyone worries about not turning off the oven, but what if he really forgot this time?! Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+3 Attack._

------------------------------​
Baldridge HAS to get some of these worries out of his mind. He throws a punch towards Mauzi, trying to regain some health, but for the _third time?!?_ he hits the mud Meowth instead. The mud substitute falls apart and Baldridge starts to rub his eyes. How could he keep missing like that?

Meanwhile, Mauzi lets himself sit down on the ground. Just a short rest, he tells himself, barely even noticing the mud soaking into his fur. He lays back and closes his eyes (the rain feels so nice on his face), but as soon as he closes his eyes, the exhaustion from his wounds overcomes him. This is no short nap, he decides as weariness claims him, he'll get up in... oh... two days...

The rain quietly slows to a trickle, then stops entirely.

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (2/3 left)

*Mauzi* 
*Ability*: Technician
*Health*: 5%
*Energy*: 0%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Rest

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 41% 38%
*Energy*: 23%
*Status*: _What is wrong with my eyes?!_ Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+3 Attack._
*Used*: Drain Punch

*Arena Status*

The dirt field is becoming muddy and slippery.

*Damage and Energy*

Mauzi's Health: 5%
Mauzi's Substitute: 10% - 12% (Drain Punch) = 0%
Mauzi's Energy: 42% - 72% (Rest) = 0%
Baldridge's Health: 38% + 5% (Drain Punch) - 2% (poison) = 41%
Baldridge's Energy: 28% - 5% (Drain Punch) = 23%

*Notes*

Mauzi KO'd himself from the energy cost of using Rest.
The rain stopped at the end of the action.
*@Mr. Ultracool* sends out, then *@kokorico* commands first.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 13, 2020)

Oooh, so having no energy left knocks Pokémon out, too?  
Anyways, Sophie! It's your turn, and your opponent's already hurt! Let's go!


----------



## qenya (Jun 13, 2020)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Mauzi KO'd himself from the energy cost of using Rest.


Oh. uh. it did not occur to me that that could happen, either, haha. It's a learning experience! :P

---

Superb job, Baldridge! Just because that Meowth somehow tired himself out by sleeping too hard, doesn't mean you weren't responsible for beating him all the same. Now let's give this Ralts what-for, eh?

Now that the rain's stopped, the ground should be soaked through - the perfect conditions to cover it with Grassy Terrain! I reckon our opponent's got some tricks up her voluminous sleeves, so you might need to have another go if you notice a conspicuous lack of grass after your first attempt. Once you feel the plants start to heal you - or if you've tried twice and she still managed to block them from sprouting - hit her with a volley or two of Bullet Seeds.

*Grassy Terrain ~ Bullet Seed / Grassy Terrain ~ Bullet Seed*


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 14, 2020)

Let's make sure he won't want to hit you at full force, Sophie, as his attacks can hurt! First off, use attract on him to dissuade him from attacking you at full power. Then, try and reflect his bullet seeds away before charming him with your cuteness!
*
Attract ~ Reflect ~ Charm*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 19, 2020)

Sorry, as you may have noticed, Wooloo has been taking up a lot of my time. I'll try to do this tomorrow.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 20, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Sorry, as you may have noticed, Wooloo has been taking up a lot of my time. I'll try to do this tomorrow.


narrator: she didn't.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 20, 2020)

listen mewtini good art takes time

anyway I sent SS the calcs now, finally.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 27, 2020)

*Round Six*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (2/3 left)

*Sophie* 
*Ability*: Trace
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Ugh, what a dirty field. 

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 41%
*Energy*: 23%
*Status*: _What is wrong with my eyes?!_ Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). _+3 Attack._

------------------------------​
Appearing in a flash of soft light, Sophie surveys the field through the green sway of her hair. Ugh, it's muddy and dirty out here. She eyes the trim of her white flowing dress-limbs and frowns, hoping they won't get too dirty. Raising her hand lazily, she senses Baldridge's sleeplessness and gracefully copies it, without any of the worry. 

Baldridge straightens up as soon as he sees the beautiful Ralts. _She's so elegant,_ he thinks, and is appalled at the state of the battlefield. He exerts a show of force and, with a wide sweep of his arms and a stomp into the ground, prompts grass and clover to sprout and grow all around them. Sophie gasps with delight as the mud disappears under a carpet of green, and dazzles him with a soft smile. Baldridge feels heat in his face and a staccato beat in his heart; Sophie's absolutely _dazzling_. 

In an effort to show off to his new love interest, Baldridge curls his hands into finger guns and _blam blam blam blam!_ fires off four Bullet Seeds. But he cries out, aghast, as his aim was too perfect and the seeds smack Sophie down into the newly grassy field. Red, heart-shaped flowers blossom around her at his request, and she stands back up, her hair swishing serenely as she thinks a shimmering barrier into existence before her. 

Baldridge can't move. She's so, so beautiful, especially now that her delicate form is coated by a reflective shield. He can't believe he hurt her! _I'm so sorry!_ he cries, to which she bats her hidden eyes and brings a hand to her mouth, giggling sweetly. Baldridge is utterly charmed. 

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (2/3 left)

*Sophie* 
*Ability*: Trace Insomnia
*Health*: 84%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Oh, this is going wonderfully... Protected by Reflect (4 more actions).
*Used*: Attract ~ Reflect ~ Charm

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 14%
*Status*: Could this be the love of his life? Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). Infatuated (severe, 45% failure chance). _+1 Attack._
*Used*: Grassy Terrain ~ Bullet Seed ~ [infatuated]

*Arena Status*

Grass has grown over most of the dirt and mud, although some slippery patches remain.
 Grassy Terrain is in effect (3 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Sophie's Health: 100% - 19% (Bullet Seed - hit 4 times) + 3% (Grassy Terrain) = 84%
Sophie's Energy: 100% - 4% (Attract) - 1% (Reflect) - 2% (Charm) - 1% (Reflect upkeep) = 92%
Baldridge's Health: 41% - 4% (poison) + 3% (Grassy Terrain) = 40%
Baldridge's Energy: 23% - 4% (Grassy Terrain) - 5% (Bullet Seed) = 14%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Baldridge (70) > Sophie (40).
*@Mr. Ultracool* commands first.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jun 27, 2020)

That worked beautifully, Sophie! Now, to ensure that he doesn't hit you again, go on the defensive even more!

*Captivate ~ Misty Terrain ~ Double Team*


----------



## qenya (Jun 28, 2020)

_CW: Alcohol, very bad relationship advice, character death_

The freezing rain hammered down all around me as I slunk through the back alleys, my collar turned up to keep the worst of it from getting into my coat. A proper soaker, just like the weatherworker'd promised. Might be enough to give me a few hours of respite before the past caught up with me.

Word was, the mob'd finally put a hit out on me. Leastways, that's what ol' One-Eyed John had said. Y'could never be quite sure with One-Eyed John, of course, but I knew in my bones that it was true. I'd been a thorn in their side for way too long, and it was past time for them to collect on their dues. Before dawn, this whole damn city'd be on my tail, rain or no rain.

I found the place I was looking for, an ornate wooden door down a short flight of steps. A soft orange glow came through the rippled glass panes. Me and Felicity, we'd come here every week before the Fall, swapping stories about her team's fights and my family's adventures. 'Course, that was all in the past now. Water under the bridge. Ha.

The barkeep was sorting through her till over in the corner, but she looked up as I entered, her face impassive. Silently, she slid a crystal tumbler towards me and filled it from a small bottle on the shelf behind her. Nicholson's, the best single malt y'could ever hope to find this side of the Inner Sea. I pulled out a handful of chits, but she waved them away. So. Guess word'd spread fast, that I was a dead woman walking.

I'd expected to find the place deserted, this late at night and with the storm raging all around. Yet there was one other in the room, a Treecko perched on the stool to my left, slumped over the bar. He was young, prob'ly younger even than Felicity and I'd been when we first met, but he'd clearly been in a few scraps. A coupla nasty scars ran down his right-hand side - the mark of wolf claws, I had no doubt. I'd seen his type before. Some poor sod, spurned by his cutthroat heartthrob, who'd come to drown his sorrows in the city's finest.

He glanced in my direction, eyes sparkling with unshed tears, like a puppy who'd been kicked for the first time by the very same boots that'd always fed and watered him. Yeah, he'd got it bad.

"Listen, kid," I croaked, making sure to stumble over my words as if the whisky were loosening my tongue, "I ain't never bin a trainer, but I sure know how to get a girl. That lass, whoever she is, you jus- you need to get over to her and strut your stuff, give it a bit of swagger. And if she don't seem to be paying that no mind, well, you, you gotta pick yourself up and try again. But after that, whatever y'do, don't be comin' on too strong. Just chill out a bit, chill out and let her come to you. She'll be eatin' outta the palm of your hand by sundown tomorrow, I guarantee it."

He blinked slowly, didn't give any sign he'd heard me. But I fancied I could see a glimmer of recognition in those big yellow eyes. What's that old bit of doggerel Gammer Fairfax used to say? Y'ain't truly gone from this world till the ripples y'leave behind die away? Well, I figured it'd cause a good few ripples letting loverboy loose at onea the mob's very own. Sure, the poor sap'd never get another date behaving like that, but he seemed like a bright kid. He'd figure it out soon enough. No lasting harm done.

I could hear the rain starting to die down outside, the spell coming to an end. I downed the last of my glass and placed it gently on the lacquered surface of the counter, then turned to the door. Time to face the music.

The streets outside were quiet and cool, a soft breeze playing across my face, and there was that greenish smell you always get after the rain's come and gone. Everything seemed perfectly still, like time itself had stopped in its tracks just to give me another few minutes on this earth.

A single shot rang out in the dark, and then another. It was funny, it didn't hurt at first. I just felt my life's blood pouring out of me, washing down to mingle with the water all around. I sank to the ground, lungs burning as I tried to take one final breath. And then I knew no more.

*Swagger ~ Swagger / Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## qenya (Jun 28, 2020)

(hmm, perhaps I went a little overboard there. see, this is what happens when I set aside a block of time to be on tcod and then suddenly I get nightkilled,)


----------



## mewtini (Jun 28, 2020)

a wow react isn't enough. koko, omfg, what


----------



## Eifie (Jun 28, 2020)

so should I just consider the next reffing already written


----------



## Novae (Jun 28, 2020)

im so glad i didnt stop checking asb threads other than my own


----------



## qenya (Jul 14, 2020)

is everything ok?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 14, 2020)

uh

I think I thought I was waiting for commands on this one

my apologies


----------



## Eifie (Jul 23, 2020)

OOPS


----------



## Eifie (Jul 23, 2020)

I have sent SS the calcs


----------



## Eifie (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm glad all of tcodf has been closely following this saga


----------



## Eifie (Aug 13, 2020)

um... this is SS's fault. I take no responsibility


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 13, 2020)

Eifie said:


> um... this is SS's fault. I take no responsibility


yeah, you’re right. I’ll get to this... soon


----------



## Eifie (Aug 14, 2020)

oh sweet, it actually is SS's fault. nice.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 16, 2020)

*Round Seven*​
*Mr. Ultracool* (2/3 left)

*Sophie* 
*Ability*: Trace Insomnia
*Health*: 84%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Oh, this is going wonderfully... Protected by Reflect (4 more actions).

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 40%
*Energy*: 14%
*Status*: Could this be the love of his life? Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). Infatuated (severe, 45% failure chance). _+1 Attack._

------------------------------​
Baldridge knows now is his chance. He has to show Sophie that he's charming and lovable before it's too late. He tilts his head, letting a playful smirk dance across his face, and saunters around on his side of the field, strutting along the grass to show off his smooth gait. He looks up at her as if just noticing her and winks suggestively. Sophie's hand flutters back up to her mouth to cover another giggle, and she swishes her psychic skirts, drawing in closer to him and beckoning to him all the same. 

The weariness is suddenly dragging through Baldridge's feet, and he knows he should rest, but he's so focused on Sophie that he finds himself unable to relax. He has to win her over! Meanwhile, Sophie parts her hands and holds them wide, and in time with her soft exhale, a cool, sweeping mist covers the field, replacing the grass. 

Baldridge's toes sink into the mud (as the grass had gone) and he drops his gaze, letting the exhaustion win for a moment as he just stands there in the mud. While he's looking down, Sophie grins and phases around the field four times, leaving three identical copies of herself, all smiling at Baldridge. Baldridge gulps.  

------------------------------​
*Mr. Ultracool* (2/3 left)

*Sophie* 
*Ability*: Trace Insomnia
*Health*: 86%
*Energy*: 83%
*Status*: She has him right where she wants him. Has 3 clones. Protected by Reflect (1 more action). Confused (severe, 35% failure chance). _+2 Attack._
*Used*: Captivate ~ Misty Terrain ~ Double Team

*kokorico* (3/3 left)

*Baldridge*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Overgrow Insomnia
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 21%
*Status*: Things are feeling a little... off... Has a Worry Seed. Poisoned (moderate, 4% damage per round). Infatuated (severe, 35% failure chance). _-1 Attack._
*Used*: Swagger ~ [infatuated] ~ Chill

*Arena Status*

Grass has grown over most of the dirt and mud, although some slippery patches remain.
Misty Terrain is in effect (8 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

Sophie's Health: 84% + 2% (Grassy Terrain) = 86%
Sophie's Energy: 92% - 2% (Captivate) - 4% (Misty Terrain) - 3% (Double Team) = 83%
Baldridge's Health: 40% + 2% (Grassy Terrain) - 4% (poison) = 38%
Baldridge's Energy: 14% - 3% (Swagger) + 10% (Chill) = 21%

*Notes*

Speed order: Baldridge (70) > Sophie (40).
sorry im sorry
The Attack reduction from Captivate will fade along with Baldridge's infatuation.
*@kokorico* commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2021)

...

@qenya


----------



## qenya (Jan 24, 2021)

oh yeah right this is still a thing :0 sorry

i will submit commands tomorrow!


----------



## qenya (Jan 27, 2021)

oops


----------

